# Cherry bloom dates



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife and I are brand new to beekeeping this year. We have a lot to learn. Anyway, we decided to put in some cherry trees this year thinking it would be good for the bees and we'd get boat loads of cherries. Unfortunately we didn't do all the research we should have. We started with a black tartarian which should do ok for our hardiness zone, but discovered that it requires cross pollinization. So we figure we will get another tree. There are some Stella's available close by. They are self pollinating and look like they endure the winters a little better than the black tartarians. This way if the black tartarian does winter kill we will still have a self fertile tree remaining. Now to my question- Does anyone know if Black Tartarians and Stellas bloom at the same time? I would hate to get two trees that bloom at different times and not get cherries from one of them. Thanks,

Gareth


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Bing, Royal Ann or Stella are all good for pollinating Black Tartarian. Stella is often referred to as the self pollinating Bing. It is a mid season bloomer, so it can be used to pollinate early as well as late cultivars as there is often a degree of overlap in the blooming period.


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you, thank you


----------

